# Exclusive Line...Would you?



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Ignoring the cost difference for now, what do people think about the exclusive line leather options? In particular the black / silver?

I could not find any real photos, and the press images are way too black (Audi black is more like dark grey) so I created these from someones black/orange images.

I think I still have time to change my order and I am having doubts about this. My main reason for choosing this was to be a little different, beginning to wonder if exclusive paint would have been a better approach.

All advice welcome.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I like it, very much 8)


----------



## Stevester (Jul 14, 2007)

Personally I really don't like it. I'd much rather have my seats all one colour, just too fussy otherwise.


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

I like it, gives another option to the people currently questioning luxor/beige.....


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I like it a lot, although it seems like poor value for money to me :?

Exclusive -

2.0 TFSI Coupe Â£1,900.00
3.2 quattro Coupe Â£1,350.00
2.0 TFSI Roadster Â£1,800.00
3.2 quattro Roadster Â£1,350.00

Exclusive Extended -

2.0 TFSI Coupe Â£2,350.00
3.2 quattro Coupe Â£1,800.00
2.0 TFSI Roadster Â£2,250.00
3.2 quattro Roadster Â£1,800.00


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Extended leather and MFSW is included in the price (dealer confirmed), so it ends up being a lot less of a jump. You also get some sort of 'exclusive' scuff plates and matching colour edged floor mats.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I see what you mean, but on your car the extended leather is black, so for Â£1800 extra on exclusive, you could spend Â£350 on black extended and get the MFSW for Â£180, so they're really charging Â£1270 just for the coloured seat inserts and the kick plates.

You're paying Â£500 for silver anyway, I think I'd rather have an exclusive paint colour like Avus instead.


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Its actually Â£1200, the other prices are for exclusive leather (as in a colour from the Audi range) as opposed to this which they call exclusive line.

For that you get -

â€¢Two-tone Fine Nappa leather upholstery. Seat centres in silver, crimson red, saddle brown or signal orange. Seat side sections and head restraints in black with stitching to match the seat centres.
â€¢Front door panels in Fine Nappa leather to match seat centres. Rear door panels in black (Coupe only).
â€¢3-spoke Sports â€˜flat-bottomâ€™ design leather multifunction steering wheel with steering wheel, hand brake handle and gear lever gaiter stitching to match seat centres.
â€¢Front floor mats with leather piping to match seat centres.
â€¢Extended leather package (instrument panel cover, door armrest and sides of centre console) in black leather with stitching to match seat centres.
â€¢Black headlining.
â€¢Audi exclusive scuff plates.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Right sorry, that's a bit more reasonable then isn't it. Hmmnn - no wonder you can't decide.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

IMHO I think it's a bit steep, considering that for only Â£300 extra you can get two colour silk nappa leather with coloured double lap seam on an S3!!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Not worth the extra cash IMHO.....

Not seen the other colours though..


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry M-B I agree. Not worth the cash 

Sadly will add zero come resale too.


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

BUT...and this was the original question, ignoring the cost...would you?

I agree its a rip off, but so are many of the Audi options to be honest.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

monkey_boy said:


> ignoring the cost...would you?


Nope, it looks naff.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

monkey_boy said:


> ignoring the cost...would you?


Yep, looks great.


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

monkey_boy said:


> ignoring the cost...would you?


As I said before.....yes!


----------



## Stevester (Jul 14, 2007)

monkey_boy said:


> ignoring the cost...would you?


No, tacky IMO.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Ignoring the cash :? .......... errrrrrrrrrrrrm you mean if it was free option would I go for it?

No, only coz it would look like an old Mercedes SLK interior. (nothing wrong with the new one's T/star  )


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh it looks just like the interior of an RX8 down the Mazda garage.
It's up to you to decide if you like it or not, not my cup of tea.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

NUM_TT said:


> Oh it looks just like the interior of an RX8 down the Mazda garage.
> It's up to you to decide if you like it or not, not my cup of tea.


Good point - MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMazda


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Mazda.....think I will give a miss then! :wink:


----------



## geophysB (Aug 9, 2017)

Apologies for resurrecting the thread but...

I just bought a 2008 TFSi Exclusive with the exact same trim (RHD though) and wondered if you had any recommendations.

Mine is 'as bought' so still has the 2008 sat nav disc, for instance!

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## robbiepepper (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi, Recommendations as to what?


----------



## SCW (Jun 22, 2017)

I have the black / silver combo on my TTS and its is great. Admittedly I didn't buy it new but it's what made me pick that car vs lots of other similar ones available.

If you just look at the photos I agree it can look a bit naff but when you see it in reality it gives the cabin a much nicer look and feel than plain black.

Of course that depends on what external colour you have , it wouldn't work with a red car for example.

Mine if white and because the silver is quite light in colour it works well together. It isn't even that bad to keep clean.


----------

